# new cards today



## bc02eagle

who got there BDP cards today? I was surprised that they are already sending them out...


----------



## 94c

It's amazing how when the pressure is on the politicians alway find money for overtime and new academies. Good Luck.


----------



## soxrock75

bc02eagle said:


> who got there BDP cards today? I was surprised that they are already sending them out...


Holy Shit..........I just got one from BPD today !!!!! :jump:

It says they are looking to hire 10 full time officers...........and you have to sign the card by 6/10. I know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Bri9801

soxrock75 said:


> ..........and you have to sign the card by 6/10. .


Wasn't that 10 days ago?


----------



## smd6169

On the CS HRD Site, is it updated to show the cards you got? I don't see a new card issued to me but it may not be updated. can't wait to get home now.....! What are your scores that you got a card? 94/160 here....


----------



## smd6169

Bri9801 said:


> Wasn't that 10 days ago?


Do you mean 7/10?


----------



## soxrock75

Bri9801 said:


> Wasn't that 10 days ago?


oops.....I meant 6/30. The card said *10* full time officers.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> On the CS HRD Site, is it updated to show the cards you got? I don't see a new card issued to me but it may not be updated. can't wait to get home now.....! What are your scores that you got a card? 94/160 here....


SMD, If I got one, you definitely did. I am a 93 civilian and when I last checked, I was #200 on the list.


----------



## smd6169

I wonder since I am already in the process from last list, will I get a new card or just get called to continue on...


soxrock75 said:


> SMD, If I got one, you definitely did. I am a 93 civilian and when I last checked, I was #200 on the list.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I wonder since I am already in the process from last list, will I get a new card or just get called to continue on...


Seeing as it is a new list, I would think that you would get a new card. I guess you'll find out when you get home..........


----------



## smd6169

True...
Hey boss man sir, can I leave early? Gotta go home and check my mailbox.

Good luck all - keep us posted as you progress on.



soxrock75 said:


> Seeing as it is a new list, I would think that you would get a new card. I guess you'll find out when you get home..........


----------



## bc02eagle

you will get another card. I started the process last time but they did not get far enough on the list to offer me employment. Right now I am rakned 130 -scored a 95.



smd6169 said:


> I wonder since I am already in the process from last list, will I get a new card or just get called to continue on...


----------



## smd6169

How far in the process did you get? Do all your cards say for 10 full time...?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> How far in the process did you get? Do all your cards say for 10 full time...?


I would think that the 10 officer request might be from the FY2006 budget that ends on June 30th. Once the FY2007 budget kicks in on July 1st, they will probably be sending out more cards........


----------



## smd6169

Are your cards off the General List? 


soxrock75 said:


> I would think that the 10 officer request might be from the FY2006 budget that ends on June 30th. Once the FY2007 budget kicks in on July 1st, they will probably be sending out more cards........


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Are your cards off the General List?


How can you tell?


----------



## smd6169

It should say so on the card...10 Full TIme Officers - General, 10 Full Time Officers - Spanish Speaking etc....


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> It should say so on the card...10 Full TIme Officers - General, 10 Full Time Officers - Spanish Speaking etc....


10 Permanent Full Time Police Officers

If you desired to be considered, report in person to:

Edward Callahan
Boston Police Dept
One Schroeder Plaza
Boston 02120
On or Before:
June 30, 2006


----------



## smd6169

It used to say Robin Hunt, guess she took time off with the new baby. See you all there bright and early (assuming I have a card at home).


soxrock75 said:


> 10 Permanent Full Time Police Officers
> 
> If you desired to be considered, report in person to:
> 
> Edward Callahan
> Boston Police Dept
> One Schroeder Plaza
> Boston 02120
> On or Before:
> June 30, 2006


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> True...
> Hey boss man sir, can I leave early? Gotta go home and check my mailbox.
> 
> Good luck all - keep us posted as you progress on.


I'm gonna try that line with my boss and see if they will let me off this deployment to go home and check my mail box...


----------



## smd6169

If you had my boss he would let you. I got a card too. Going in to sign in the AM.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> If you had my boss he would let you. I got a card too. Going in to sign in the AM.


Aparently I did too, a buddy of mine who works at HQ checked on the list for my name... my POA is going in to sign for me....


----------



## soxrock75

I'm heading off to sign the list now. I wonder if it will be like the last class and only certain people will get application packets??? [-o<


----------



## smd6169

I just signed the list. My name was highlighted to signify I was already in the process. I did not notice many highlighted names.... I received another supervisor form to fill and a letter to show up July 5th (with 2005 Tax returns) for an interview with a recruiter. How did you all make out?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I just signed the list. My name was highlighted to signify I was already in the process. I did not notice many highlighted names.... I received another supervisor form to fill and a letter to show up July 5th (with 2005 Tax returns) for an interview with a recruiter. How did you all make out?


That's funny, my name was highlighted too, but I am new to the process. When I asked the guy behind the desk if it was a good thing or a bad thing to be highlighted, he joked and said bad. Then he said that it was a mistake that I was highlighted.

I filled out the Recruit Information Card and was given a letter telling me to come back on July 8th at 9:00 am for orientation. Apparently we will get drug tested and given our application packets then.

My question is, did everyone new to the process get the letter inviting them back on 7/8?

Also, I asked the nice woman who was handling the cards a few questions. She said not to worry about the "10 permanent police officers" on the card and pretty much confirmed that this was going to be off of the FY2006 budget. They also said that over 800 cards went out. How true that is, I have no idea. Anyone else hear anything different???


----------



## smd6169

I would believe 800 cards cause they are probably going to once again hire people with lower scores who meet certain criteria...


soxrock75 said:


> That's funny, my name was highlighted too, but I am new to the process. When I asked the guy behind the desk if it was a good thing or a bad thing to be highlighted, he joked and said bad. Then he said that it was a mistake that I was highlighted.
> 
> I filled out the Recruit Information Card and was given a letter telling me to come back on July 8th at 9:00 am for orientation. Apparently we will get drug tested and given our application packets then.
> 
> My question is, did everyone new to the process get the letter inviting them back on 7/8?
> 
> Also, I asked the nice woman who was handling the cards a few questions. She said not to worry about the "10 permanent police officers" on the card and pretty much confirmed that this was going to be off of the FY2006 budget. They also said that over 800 cards went out. How true that is, I have no idea. Anyone else hear anything different???


----------



## bc02eagle

i am physched and I should be in a good position. the only problem is that I am stuck in a lease in wellesley right now and I know that I would need to move back into the city if I am offered employment. Hopefully I can find someone that would be willing to sublet from me but if not then I am screwed!


----------



## AFCOP

bc02eagle said:


> i am physched and I should be in a good position. the only problem is that I am stuck in a lease in wellesley right now and I know that I would need to move back into the city if I am offered employment. Hopefully I can find someone that would be willing to sublet from me but if not then I am screwed!


how long have you lived outside of the city?


----------



## smd6169

What's your rank/score?



bc02eagle said:


> i am physched and I should be in a good position. the only problem is that I am stuck in a lease in wellesley right now and I know that I would need to move back into the city if I am offered employment. Hopefully I can find someone that would be willing to sublet from me but if not then I am screwed!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

smd6169 said:


> I would believe 800 cards cause they are probably going to once again hire people with lower scores who meet certain criteria...


So wouldn't that throw out the 2x+1 formula right out the window? :???:


----------



## KindaConfused

I posted this in another thread, for the 7 positions in the town I'm in for, 23 cards went out. So that gives us a 3n+2 formula.


----------



## smd6169

Who knows...Anyhow, I wonder if they cards to begin the process for the 140 plus they are seeking to hire or just the 70+/- for September.



Officer Dunngeon said:


> So wouldn't that throw out the 2x+1 formula right out the window? :???:


----------



## AFCOP

Officer Dunngeon said:


> So wouldn't that throw out the 2x+1 formula right out the window? :???:


Thats why they dont have math on the CS test


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Who knows...Anyhow, I wonder if they cards to begin the process for the 140 plus they are seeking to hire or just the 70+/- for September.


I would think that, in the interest of time, that they go ahead with the whole 140+. You figure that the people that got bypassed for this current class already had their backgrounds done and are just picking up where they left off.

The more and more I think about it, 800 cards seems a bit high to me. Think about it, how many people in Boston actually took the test, a several thousand??? You mean to tell me that the majority of people scored in the 93-95 range? I find that hard to believe. I dunno, anyone else want to chime in.

Also, did everyone get the letter to appear on July 8th or just a certain amount. If the 800 number holds true, I don't think that the BPD media room can accomodate that many people???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

They probably broke it up into 2+ days like they did last time for the BG investigators to meet with the applicants. From what I was told, the people who got bypassed with highlighted names on the list DO NOT have to fill out new packets.


----------



## soxrock75

Officer Dunngeon said:


> They probably broke it up into 2+ days like they did last time for the BG investigators to meet with the applicants. From what I was told, the people who got bypassed with highlighted names on the list DO NOT have to fill out new packets.


Well, that explains it. I will be there on July 8th, with bells on. For those who already went through this for the last class, what can we expect? Are we going to be meeting with a BG Investigator or is it just a general meeting? I am dying with anticipation.........:jump:


----------



## smd6169

First off, bring a snack or money for the snack machine as you will be there for quite a while. In fact, bring a book too. Essentially it's a cluster f*CK. You will be separated into groups and go to give a hair sample (MAKE SURE YOU HAVE LONG ENOUGH HAIR THEY CAN CUT A SAMPLE FROM - NO HIGH AN THIGHTS!). Then you will be fingerprinted. Eventually, a recruiter will come in and begin pulling people to go through their packet, volunteer, jump the line, do what ever you can to get selected cause if not, you will sit there the whole night. Also, make sure at every step that you get your card signed (even if they tell you you don't need it signed...). Finally, have ALL documents that they are asking for. You are going to be the one doing ALL the leg work here. Take a day off work if you have to and chase everything down. If your not sure if X is needed, bring it and let them decide. 

I am going in on the 5th with my updated supervisor form and 2005 Tax returns. I am wondering how long a night to expect. You better believe I am brining a book and something to eat!


----------



## Robert35

They just started up the Recruit Investigation unit with the new Dets, so get ready they are going to hire 150 for the next two classes.


----------



## smd6169

All new detectives? I am assuming you mean 75 +/_ for each? What is the most recruites the academy can hold?

Robert35, are you on BPD?


----------



## Robert35

smd6169 said:


> All new detectives? I am assuming you mean 75 +/_ for each? What is the most recruites the academy can hold?
> 
> Robert35, are you on BPD?


Some of the Detectives made on the last go around were put into Recruit Investigations for Backgrounds Etc.... 
They can hold about 125 to 150 but they have been cutting down in numbers the last few years(because that is what they have for hires) They might put in a big class 150 but I would not count on it. I think they will do 75 each class.

Yes to the last question


----------



## bc02eagle

I went through this for the last academy. I have residency because I lived in Boston for over a year before the test was administered. Robin Hunt and my bg det both told me that all I will need to do is move back into the city and show proof of residency (a lease, utility bils, etc) before the academy starts. I am ranked 130 on the list with a score of 95.



smd6169 said:


> What's your rank/score?


----------



## smd6169

You should be fine for residancy. Anyone know how far up the list they got last time (excluding language and other candidiates who were pulled from anywhere on the list)? At 160, I am wondering if I have a shot for September...


----------



## Ranger2

Allegedly the story is that they are planning on hiring at least 150 this year and possibly 150 next year. It is my understanding that they are looking through all the canidates and taking the most qualified and weeding out potential problems. I also understand that the BGI is quite intense as they want to really weed out any trouble makers.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> You should be fine for residancy. Anyone know how far up the list they got last time (excluding language and other candidiates who were pulled from anywhere on the list)? At 160, I am wondering if I have a shot for September...


Well, I know that they dipped down to the 94 civilians for the current class. How many of those actually got in, I don't know. As BCEagle pointed out, he got a 95 and is continuing in the process.

My guess is that they probably weeded through most of the vets that were eligible to start the academy. (obviously those on active duty /deployment wouldn't be able to commit) So, this class could possibly consist of mostly civilians, mixed in with remaining vets and, of course the usual cadets.

Those that have started the process already obviously have a leg up and apparently haven't been disqualified yet. So, I would think that they will be first chosen for the fall class. Then the BG Investigators continue on from there.


----------



## smd6169

I hope you are correct because that's positive news for me. I am very excited and can not wait to go in on the 5th for the update interview with the recruit investigator. I wonder if I will have the same investigator assigned to me or a new one.

What is this I now hear of 150 recruits this year and next? Would this be broken into 4 classes of 75 +/-????

Best of luck all.


soxrock75 said:


> Well, I know that they dipped down to the 94 civilians for the current class. How many of those actually got in, I don't know. As BCEagle pointed out, he got a 95 and is continuing in the process.
> 
> My guess is that they probably weeded through most of the vets that were eligible to start the academy. (obviously those on active duty /deployment wouldn't be able to commit) So, this class could possibly consist of mostly civilians, mixed in with remaining vets and, of course the usual cadets.
> 
> Those that have started the process already obviously have a leg up and apparently haven't been disqualified yet. So, I would think that they will be first chosen for the fall class. Then the BG Investigators continue on from there.


----------



## bc02eagle

just to give some people an idea. I know two guys that scored 91 & 92 and they both got cards.


----------



## smd6169

That must cover into the 300 ranks....


bc02eagle said:


> just to give some people an idea. I know two guys that scored 91 & 92 and they both got cards.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> That must cover into the 300 ranks....


I got a 92 and I got a card.... oh wait... I have vet preference.....hehehehehe....damn it I cant wait to get home.....


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> I got a 92 and I got a card.... oh wait... I have vet preference.....hehehehehe....damn it I cant wait to get home.....


Low Blow.......you're not rubbing it in our civilian faces are you AFCOP????

The Civil Service Gods are very fickle. Let's hope that your deployment doesn't somehow get extended and you miss out on these classes!!!

In all seriousness, good luck and I hope you get to come home soon!!!


----------



## smd6169

What are you stupied or some thing? heheheheheheeeee

Question, after this last round of hiring for the April class I dropped approx. 30 spots from 192 to 160. I assume this is as a result of removing tfrom the list those hired and those who were flat out disqalified. Anyone have any idea how many were were bypassed that Boston will not hire but that were not totally disqulaified where they could removed them from the list? Trying to figure where 160 realy puts me on the pecking order.

Just asking...



AFCOP said:


> I got a 92 and I got a card.... oh wait... I have vet preference.....hehehehehe....damn it I cant wait to get home.....


----------



## DVET1979

Congrats to all who didnt give up hope and got cards. In addition to completing your packets and hitting the gym, use all of your connections, like say your father has the commisioners cell number programmed in his cellphone.


----------



## AFCOP

soxrock75 said:


> Low Blow.......you're not rubbing it in our civilian faces are you AFCOP????
> 
> The Civil Service Gods are very fickle. Let's hope that your deployment doesn't somehow get extended and you miss out on these classes!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, good luck and I hope you get to come home soon!!!


I hope not...one of the benefits of being national guard, is that they very very rarely extend orders...


----------



## soxrock75

DVET1979 said:


> Congrats to all who didnt give up hope and got cards. In addition to completing your packets and hitting the gym, use all of your connections, like say your father has the commisioners cell number programmed in his cellphone.


8-O


----------



## smd6169

I am not sure if anyone checked but the Certified List is now on the HRD site and it looks like 452 +/- cards were sent off the list, not sure if there were other lists sent as this list seems to include male, female etc...


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I am not sure if anyone checked but the Certified List is now on the HRD site and it looks like 452 +/- cards were sent off the list, not sure if there were other lists sent as this list seems to include male, female etc...


They are saying that this list is accurate? I counted at least 5 names of guys that just graduated the last academy in April???? Also, it looks like the list goes down into the high 80's....wow.

Also, there seem to be people on the list that just graduated from the Boston Fire Academy in May. Some of the people on the list are scheduled to start at the new fire academy in July..........I'm confused. I mean the more people off the list, the better for guys like me. This just seems like Civil Circus at it's best.


----------



## smd6169

Accurate, Civil Service, come on. The more accurate list will be how many signed the list stating they would accept a position...



soxrock75 said:


> They are saying that this list is accurate? I counted at least 5 names of guys that just graduated the last academy in April???? Also, it looks like the list goes down into the high 80's....wow.
> 
> Also, there seem to be people on the list that just graduated from the Boston Fire Academy in May. Some of the people on the list are scheduled to start at the new fire academy in July..........I'm confused. I mean the more people off the list, the better for guys like me. This just seems like Civil Circus at it's best.


----------



## Enforcer174

I have a friend who scored a 96% but isnt a resident of Boston. He said he is 998 on the list . Does anyone know actually if they have started pulling non residents yet?


----------



## AFCOP

Enforcer174 said:


> I have a friend who scored a 96% but isnt a resident of Boston. He said he is 998 on the list . Does anyone know actually if they have started pulling non residents yet?


The only way he'll get on being a non resident, is if he has a special skill requsted by BPD and there are no qualified applicants that are residents... IE language etc. If he wants it that bad he'll move to the city and take the test again...


----------



## DVET1979

I am a non resident DVET ranked at 842. I just graduated Boston Fire Academy in May and 41 out of the 45 Boston recruits said they took the 2005 police test. I believe the resident list ends at around 836 but I have seen alot of flux in the list the past few days as I have changed spots both up and down the list.


----------



## smd6169

If your a none-resident, how did you get on the fire department? If contacted by BPD, would you (and do you think the others) resign the fire department for the police department?



DVET1979 said:


> I am a non resident DVET ranked at 842. I just graduated Boston Fire Academy in May and 41 out of the 45 Boston recruits said they took the 2005 police test. I believe the resident list ends at around 836 but I have seen alot of flux in the list the past few days as I have changed spots both up and down the list.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> If your a none-resident, how did you get on the fire department? If contacted by BPD, would you (and do you think the others) resign the fire department for the police department?


He probably went through the fire academy from another town just like other towns send recruits through the BP academy....


----------



## DVET1979

You are correct AFCOP. There were five " out of towners" as we were reffered to in the academy. 1 Milton, 1 Norwood, 2 Dedham, and 1 Chelsea. To answer the other question, I would not take the BPD job if I were offered. I am happy being a jake as well as maintaining a part time LE position.


----------



## AFCOP

DVET1979 said:


> You are correct AFCOP. There were five " out of towners" as we were reffered to in the academy. 1 Milton, 1 Norwood, 2 Dedham, and 1 Chelsea. To answer the other question, I would not take the BPD job if I were offered. I am happy being a jake as well as maintaining a part time LE position.


I'm so smart! well not too smart or else I would have picked another careerfield in the AF DOH!


----------



## smd6169

DEVT, sounds like you got the best of both worlds. So the other 41 were resident vets I take it. Any feelings if they would jump ship?


AFCOP said:


> I'm so smart! well not too smart or else I would have picked another careerfield in the AF DOH!


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> DEVT, sounds like you got the best of both worlds. So the other 41 were resident vets I take it. Any feelings if they would jump ship?


While DVET keeps the people of Dedham safe at night, I doubt that many of the recent BFD grads would jump ship. I think that the BFD is shorthanded as well and probably wouldn't look too kindly upon people leaving after 6 months or so. Plus, maybe there is some obscure city law that would prohibit this???


----------



## smd6169

...again, good news for us 


soxrock75 said:


> While DVET keeps the people of Dedham safe at night, I doubt that many of the recent BFD grads would jump ship. I think that the BFD is shorthanded as well and probably wouldn't look too kindly upon people leaving after 6 months or so. Plus, maybe there is some obscure city law that would prohibit this???


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> ...again, good news for us


We'll see in the next few months........


----------



## DVET1979

I doubt that any of them would jump ship at this point. I see the bulk of the class every Tuesday night to finalize our EMT training and I have not heard any complaints yet. Most took the Police test just in case the fire department didnt work out they said. The other few said they just took whatever came their way first and are happy with their choice. When I complete EMT training, I will have the best of all three worlds, Police, Fire, EMS........a fantasy position for people who listen to police/fire/ems broadcasts and seem to show up on almost every major call and have no business being there..........You know who you are out there.................


----------



## soxrock75

DVET1979 said:


> ..........You know who you are out there.................


DelViscovo?????


----------



## DVET1979

He has many people just like him, he is not alone.............


----------



## soxrock75

Any new revelations from those that attended the orientation "update" last night???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Nope. Everyone there had been bypassed before. It was basically nothing more than a cattle call.


----------



## smd6169

I would not say ALL of us were bypassed (makes us sound like we were undesired) many of us were simply not reached during the last round. Anyhow, it was just like a cattle call. Make sure you dress to impress. I can not believe some wore sweats, shorts etc... and if your going to wear a shirt and tie, spring for the jacket as well. Anyone wearing ANYTHING less then a suite SHOULD be escorted out and removed from the selection process.


Officer Dunngeon said:


> Nope. Everyone there had been bypassed before. It was basically nothing more than a cattle call.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> I would not say ALL of us were bypassed (makes us sound like we were undesired) many of us were simply not reached during the last round. Anyhow, it was just like a cattle call. Make sure you dress to impress. I can not believe some wore sweats, shorts etc... and if your going to wear a shirt and tie, spring for the jacket as well. Anyone wearing ANYTHING less then a suite SHOULD be escorted out and removed from the selection process.


I didnt get bypassed... but wait I want there... what infor are the asking for for those of us who already went through the background check??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

smd6169 said:


> I would not say ALL of us were bypassed (makes us sound like we were undesired) many of us were simply not reached during the last round. Anyhow, it was just like a cattle call. Make sure you dress to impress. I can not believe some wore sweats, shorts etc... and if your going to wear a shirt and tie, spring for the jacket as well. Anyone wearing ANYTHING less then a suite SHOULD be escorted out and removed from the selection process.


Everyone there had applied before, how's that instead?

Yeah, the unprofessional attire was totally sad. :NO:

All they do is have you fill out a human resources sheet, then you sit down with a BGI and they ask you if any information on you since last time has changed (arrest record, address, etc.). Then you have to be drug tested again and have a fingerprint taken (if you are already in their system). That's it.

Also, make sure you know your name and what sex you are! :lol:


----------



## soxrock75

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Everyone there had applied before, how's that instead?
> 
> Yeah, the unprofessional attire was totally sad. :NO:
> 
> All they do is have you fill out a human resources sheet, then you sit down with a BGI and they ask you if any information on you since last time has changed (arrest record, address, etc.). Then you have to be drug tested again and have a fingerprint taken (if you are already in their system). That's it.
> 
> Also, make sure you know your name and what sex you are! :lol:


Is that what some of us should expect tomorrow???


----------



## AFCOP

When I first went in way back in November (05) you'd be surprised, there were those of us that viewd the info session as an actual job interview, so wanted to make a good first impression wearing a suit, (good idea as they take your pic and staple it in your file)and then there were the ones wearing jeans, sweatshirts, unshaven, ig gold chains hanging out... I was quite surprised!



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Everyone there had applied before, how's that instead?
> 
> Yeah, the unprofessional attire was totally sad. :NO:
> 
> All they do is have you fill out a human resources sheet, then you sit down with a BGI and they ask you if any information on you since last time has changed (arrest record, address, etc.). Then you have to be drug tested again and have a fingerprint taken (if you are already in their system). That's it.
> 
> Also, make sure you know your name and what sex you are! :lol:


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> When I first went in way back in November (05) you'd be surprised, there were those of us that viewd the info session as an actual job interview, so wanted to make a good first impression wearing a suit, (good idea as they take your pic and staple it in your file)and then there were the ones wearing jeans, sweatshirts, unshaven, ig gold chains hanging out... I was quite surprised!


Picking up my suit from the dry cleaners after work today..............


----------



## smd6169

So...how many fols were there this morning and how many were in jeans, shorts etc...?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> So...how many fols were there this morning and how many were in jeans, shorts etc...?


I would say that there were probably 100 or so of us in the 9-11 session. Of those, 90% were at least wearing a shirt and tie, if not a suit. However, the other 10% really stood out like sore thumbs. It is pretty bad when every single BPD official that spoke said something about people's attire. This came from a Superintendent, Deputy Superintendent, Academy Staff etc. I mean, there were people in jeans, shorts, flip flops. I could swear one guy was wearing a bathing suit. It was unbelievable. One guy was rocking a bona fide mohawk. Not an old mohawk that he was maybe trying to grow out but a full fledged mohawk that was "Spiked" up with gel and everything!!! Man, I am glad that I wore a suit. You never get a second chance to make a first impression.......

Also, I want to send out a sincere Thank You to all the meatheads that asked the most idiotic questions in the world. Like the guy who actually asked the Academy DI's if he got credit for his DOC academy??? Or the guy who couldn't remember where and when he was arrested. All they did was paint a nice big bullseye on their backs.

A bit of advice for those in the process. Do not make an illegal U-Turn, at a red light, directly in front of BPD Headquarters. And, if you are having a colossal brain fart and decide to do so anyway, maybe you should take a look in your rear view mirror and make sure there isn't a marked BPD cruiser 2 cars behind you. The lucky gentleman that did this bonehead maneuver found out the hard way. We were all waiting in line to sign in when he was pulled out of line by the officer in the cruise. He was then bitched out and yelled at for a good 2 minutes. And, the main lobby of HQ is loud, so we heard every single word. What an idiot.

So, 800 cards got sent out for this round and 400 people signed the list. I put everyones chances at roughly 1 in 7 or so to get into a class of 70-75 in the fall? Anyone else have any thoughts on what has happened thus far????


----------



## AFCOP

There was already one girl DQ'd for having defaulted in court twice, once for A&B and the other was (I believe) larceny over $250....Way to go! Why would you even bother startig the process...oh and btw it's not like they were way back when she was a kid OHH NOO it happend two years ago! She definately wins the Captain Retardo Award! and the other guy you mention (soxrock) that pulled the U-Turn at HQ...he definately wins the Major Retardo Award for the month!
***
On another note 36 days until I'm back in the states, and jumping back in the process with the rest of y'all... I can't wait! 50mph wind+sand=_Not A fun Time!!!!!_


----------



## smd6169

Well, at least all these retards are making the rest of us look real good.


----------



## DVET1979

The sad thing is the "retards" as you put it will probably be the ones that get hired and not the qualified person who took the time to look all spiffy and with a fairly clean record.


----------



## Enforcer174

Seems like with all the stupid things that some of the low scoring residents are doing maybe they will get down to the Non Residents that actually scored 97% and are qualified!!

Why would anyone do such foolish things like that and blow a great opportunity like that?


----------



## smd6169

I think they may try to do things right this time, hence the home visits which they did not do lat time around...you rush the selection process and we all lose.


----------



## DVET1979

Non Residents will not get hired, get that out of your head.


----------



## smd6169

I believe this current class has a few who at the time were not resident but were hired due to language skills...but I agree, not a resident, should not be hired!


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I believe this current class has a few who at the time were not resident but were hired due to language skills...but I agree, not a resident, should not be hired!


Stupid me!!! I went all these years speaking only one language. English in the United States, go figure. What was I thinking???


----------



## smd6169

...at least I would hope that you speak this one langauge well. Some "on the job" whom only speak english can barely speak that....

Did you all turn your packets in?


----------



## FiXXXer024

Mine's in, the process goes pretty smooth. I let my hair get a little long so she snipped me in an inconspicuous location (so I didn't look foolish afterward). All in all it only took me about 3 hours (I got out at 12pm). I was still amazed that the girls yet again didn't follow directions and showed up in polo-shirts, sandals instead of dress shoes and some in downright foolish get-ups (I'm not sure if anyone saw this lady but she was a big black girl who showed up 25 minutes late with no application and the first thing she did when she sat down was start to make a call on her cellphone.)... Oh for the power to arbitrarily remove people for stupidity.

EDIT: Did anyone see the guy on Saturday who left a patch of hair on the back of his head long on purpose for the testing? LOL, if I was a spiteful tester I'd have snipped him everywhere BUT the patch he left...


----------



## smd6169

I simply can not believe those are the people Iwe are competing with...or maybe were not. I surly hope that some red flag is put into their packet and they are bypassed.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Haha, sorta gives you a false sense of security...

Hey anyone here who was there on Saturday know who that Brendon guy is? One of the receptionists seemed to recognize him, walked up behind him and asked him for his autograph. I didn't want intrude and ask him but after he signed it for her (to her daughter mind you) she said "you guy's have a celebrity in your midst" or something like that...


----------



## smd6169

No clue...a search of the BPD List on the HRD site revealed several Brendans...


----------



## SP880

Went with the packet and it all went really smooth. Only one person didn't wear business attire, so we were in good shape. Anyone else noticed that the groups are getting a lot smaller? We were down about 30 people at least from who were supposed to be there. 
Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## soxrock75

I have my appointment at 5pm tonight. I have all my stuff, except for my previous tax returns. I have 2005 but I tele-filed all the other years and don't have the records. 

I can't wait to see how many people show up in casual clothes. They were stupid enough to do it for orientation because they obviously lacked common sense. But the form telling us to come back tonight said "Professional Attire is Mandatory". I hope they all wear shorts and sneakers......all the better for me.

Also, I too have heard that the groups are getting smaller..........=D>


----------



## smd6169

Are the sessions getting smaller because people are dropping out/being disqualified or are they simply inviting smaller session increments of folks back? Has anyone seen the Mohawk dude back?



SP880 said:


> Went with the packet and it all went really smooth. Only one person didn't wear business attire, so we were in good shape. Anyone else noticed that the groups are getting a lot smaller? We were down about 30 people at least from who were supposed to be there.
> Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## SP880

The groups are getting smaller because people aren't showing up. They were expecting more people at my appointment. 
Also, if you telefiled, just bring the worksheet with you. The confirmation number is on the bottom of the sheet if you wrote it down.


----------



## smd6169

Those folks probably got a reality check when they saw the 26 page application and the info. needed.


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> Those folks probably got a reality check when they saw the 26 page application and the info. needed.


I 'd agree with that evaluation. For about .002 seconds, I thought the same thing... then I recollected myself, realized that a mistake wouldn't mean "off with his head" and proceeded to bang out the whole app in about 3 days flat"... It really wasn't all that big of a deal when it was all said and done but initially it was a daunting sight...


----------



## smd6169

I have a spotless record, no moving violations, no arrest record, military and LE background...point is, when I completed the packet, I felt like a criminal none the less.

What did they expect, an application to McDonald's?



FiXXXer024 said:


> I 'd agree with that evaluation. For about .002 seconds, I thought the same thing... then I recollected myself, realized that a mistake wouldn't mean "off with his head" and proceeded to bang out the whole app in about 3 days flat"... It really wasn't all that big of a deal when it was all said and done but initially it was a daunting sight...


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> ...point is, when I completed the packet, I felt like a criminal none the less.


hahaha, true...


----------



## smd6169

How did it go last night? How many showed up or more importantly, how many failed to show up? Anyone NOT wearing proper attire?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> How did it go last night? How many showed up or more importantly, how many failed to show up? Anyone NOT wearing proper attire?


I arrived at 4:15 and promptly got card #11. From what I noticed, there were only about 35 or so that showed up. I spoke with the woman who escorted me upstairs and she said that there were a lot of no-shows. Everyone was dressed apropriatley, however, some still couldn't seem to make it on time...... My interview went smooth. The Detective assigned to me didn't ask any questions of me at all. I don't know if this was good or bad but I did hear some of the other applicants in the room getting questioned pretty thoroughly. We simply went through the paperwork and seeing as I had everything that was required, that was it. Drug test and fingerprinting finished and I was out of there before 7pm. Not bad. A co-worker of mine went on Saturday and he said that there were only 60 people in his session. Another friend of mine was deferred from the last class and he said his orientation (for returning applicants) had a little less than 100.So, 100 returning and 95 or so in 2 out of the 3 new sessions. I would guess that there were between 50-75 in the last new applicant session. So, 800 cards sent out, 400 sign the list and it now looks like there are quite possibly less than 300 that are continuing in the process. Keep in mind that these are rough figures and I am just guessing off of information that I have heard. If anyone else knows of something different, please chime in.


----------



## smd6169

...so building on your rough numbers, there are anywhere from 300 - 400 applicants before the completion of the BG, Medical, Psych and PAT for roughly 150 positions (November and April/May next year) so were looking at almost a 1 in 2 , 1 in 3 chance of getting on?????? Is my ROUGH math in the ballpark?



soxrock75 said:


> I arrived at 4:15 and promptly got card #11. From what I noticed, there were only about 35 or so that showed up. I spoke with the woman who escorted me upstairs and she said that there were a lot of no-shows. Everyone was dressed apropriatley, however, some still couldn't seem to make it on time...... My interview went smooth. The Detective assigned to me didn't ask any questions of me at all. I don't know if this was good or bad but I did hear some of the other applicants in the room getting questioned pretty thoroughly. We simply went through the paperwork and seeing as I had everything that was required, that was it. Drug test and fingerprinting finished and I was out of there before 7pm. Not bad. A co-worker of mine went on Saturday and he said that there were only 60 people in his session. Another friend of mine was deferred from the last class and he said his orientation (for returning applicants) had a little less than 100.So, 100 returning and 95 or so in 2 out of the 3 new sessions. I would guess that there were between 50-75 in the last new applicant session. So, 800 cards sent out, 400 sign the list and it now looks like there are quite possibly less than 300 that are continuing in the process. Keep in mind that these are rough figures and I am just guessing off of information that I have heard. If anyone else knows of something different, please chime in.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> ...so building on your rough numbers, there are anywhere from 300 - 400 applicants before the completion of the BG, Medical, Psych and PAT for roughly 150 positions (November and April/May next year) so were looking at almost a 1 in 2 , 1 in 3 chance of getting on?????? Is my ROUGH math in the ballpark?


Well, you have to remember that they will send for a new list for the spring class. So, if they want another large class, another 800 cards may get sent out. Thus, increasing your odds. But for this class, it looks like it is shaping up to be anywhere between a 1 in 3 and 1 in 4 chance of getting in. You have to figure a good portion of the "new" people are going to get disqualified in the BG phase. So, it looks good for those people with clean backgrounds and references........?


----------



## smd6169

Right, they will call for a new list but those that will remain from the "second" list will probably have a leg up....


soxrock75 said:


> Well, you have to remember that they will send for a new list for the spring class. So, if they want another large class, another 800 cards may get sent out. Thus, increasing your odds. But for this class, it looks like it is shaping up to be anywhere between a 1 in 3 and 1 in 4 chance of getting in. You have to figure a good portion of the "new" people are going to get disqualified in the BG phase. So, it looks good for those people with clean backgrounds and references........?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Right, they will call for a new list but those that will remain from the "second" list will probably have a leg up....


Exactly, just like those that were deferred for the class currently in the academy seem to be one step ahead. My question is.....if there are a little less than 100 of the "returning" applicants, do they automatically get the slots. I mean, if they passed everything the first time around, common sense would dictate that they would get preference. If that is the case, the BPD could probably fill a class with those that were deferred the last time and not even touch us "newbies". However, I know some people that failed certain portions of the process for the last class and they got cards this time around as well. How many of those that are "returning" were disquailified and are back in the running? I would think that they would get weeded out again and that they only got the card because of Civil Service policy???


----------



## rlay84

good evening fellas. Just wondering of the people in the interview process are any of you former cadets. If so how do you differ from say somebody that remains in contention and may have been passed over last go around. I am waiting to to get my results back from the cadet pass/fail initial test and am up in the air about going to officer candidate school for veterans preference or would I be better off going with the cadets if I were able to get it. I know that the pay isn't so great for cadets but do the other benifits make up for it. Seems like a sacrifice worth while for a dream job " or is it"?


----------



## soxrock75

rlay84 said:


> good evening fellas. Just wondering of the people in the interview process are any of you former cadets. If so how do you differ from say somebody that remains in contention and may have been passed over last go around. I am waiting to to get my results back from the cadet pass/fail initial test and am up in the air about going to officer candidate school for veterans preference or would I be better off going with the cadets if I were able to get it. I know that the pay isn't so great for cadets but do the other benifits make up for it. Seems like a sacrifice worth while for a dream job " or is it"?


Well, Cadets have a definite advantage. 1/3 of EVERY academy class is supposed to be comprised of cadets. Also, a cadet may work for several years within the department before getting a shot at the academy. That is some quality time to spend making a good impression and getting to know the "right" people on the job. On the flip side, you need some SERIOUS connections to get on as a cadet. It is a very political appointment.

As far as going into the service, I really can't comment as I am not a veteran. If you do decide to do so, you will get preference and jump to the top of the lists. Keep in mind that there are going to be more and more people qualifying for veteran status each year. Yes you will get the bump on the list but you will also be competing with alot of fellow vets.


----------



## smd6169

We, at least I (and other 94's) only got as far as completing the BG last time around so all in all we have the advantage of a higher score/rank over you "newbies" but we are not that far ahead in the process. I am sure that many of us who passed the bg may still get disqualified at the Medical, Psych and Pat. I am positive that many if not all who were bypassed last time in my group or that were disqualified from getting on Boston period were not removed from the CS list as they were not disqualified bad enough to be removed from consideration for ALL CS cities. Anyhow, time will tell.....

As for the Cadet/Vet issue, I am hearing that a lot of Vet's, especially combat vet's , are failing the Psych portion and/or that BPD is hesitent at putting them on for fear that they may flip out...no one can imagine what they have had to see.

I know I went out with a friend who just got back from Iraq. His Hummer hit an IED and shot 10 feet in the air. When it landed he busted his knee. He was home for 2 weeks awaiting to go into surgury. We went out to brunch and he FLIPPED OUT and I mean almost smashed the waiters head on the table flipped out when a portion of his order didn't come out with the rest of the meal. He'd NEVER EVER lost his temper like that nor did the situation warrent him to lose his temper like that. Like I said, these guys have seen some serious shit and it does take a toll no matter who you are.

So Vet or cadet...keep that in mind. You will get the satisfaction of serving our country and prefrence but it doesn't make you shooin for the job....but neither does being a cadet.



soxrock75 said:


> Exactly, just like those that were deferred for the class currently in the academy seem to be one step ahead. My question is.....if there are a little less than 100 of the "returning" applicants, do they automatically get the slots. I mean, if they passed everything the first time around, common sense would dictate that they would get preference. If that is the case, the BPD could probably fill a class with those that were deferred the last time and not even touch us "newbies". However, I know some people that failed certain portions of the process for the last class and they got cards this time around as well. How many of those that are "returning" were disquailified and are back in the running? I would think that they would get weeded out again and that they only got the card because of Civil Service policy???


----------



## SP880

Anyone hear that they are going to start home visits within the next couple weeks? From what I hear they have started the visits with the group that scored 94's. Anyone think that the Muni merger might cut back on the numbers? It looks like it's going to happen, just depends how BPPA handles it and how the muni's union fights the stipulations.


----------



## smd6169

...94 here from 1st group. Had my home visit last week. From what I've read, the muni merger should not effect the numbers they hire but who knows. Where did you see/read that the merger was going to happen?


----------



## SP880

I currently work for the city and the Boston and Municipal guys have told me. Also I saw a "memo" that states they are being dissolved/merged. However, most who I have talked to from each department isn't real happy about it, except if the guy is a brand new Muni. Then it doesn't matter that you're starting over from Day One. 
Muni's w/ rank lose it, muni's who live outside the city must move back and then there's a bunch of other garbage that only goes on in a city like Boston. 
It could be a while before it finally ends because there are appeals and other proceedings that will happen.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

SP880 said:


> I currently work for the city and the Boston and Municipal guys have told me. Also I saw a "memo" that states they are being dissolved/merged. However, most who I have talked to from each department isn't real happy about it, except if the guy is a *brand new Muni*. Then it doesn't matter that you're starting over from Day One.
> Muni's w/ rank lose it, muni's who live outside the city must move back and then there's a bunch of other garbage that only goes on in a city like Boston.
> It could be a while before it finally ends because there are appeals and other proceedings that will happen.


Oh Jeez. Here we go again. :wm:

There is no such thing as a "brand new Muni." The only "brand new" ones are site officers. There have not been any Munis sent to an academy since 2001... or was that 2000? Hmmm, I can't remember.

Again, people. I'll say it again. Don't sweat "the merge." Mmmmkay?


----------



## billj

smd6169 said:


> As for the Cadet/Vet issue, I am hearing that a lot of Vet's, especially combat vet's , are failing the Psych portion and/or that BPD is hesitent at putting them on for fear that they may flip out...no one can imagine what they have had to see.....
> 
> So Vet or cadet...keep that in mind. You will get the satisfaction of serving our country and prefrence but it doesn't make you shooin for the job....but neither does being a cadet.


if your a vet who gets( or has gotten) disqualified in this process because of this.... get a fucking lawyer and sue. Especially if you have a service connected disibility for PTSD or something similar, because this a violation of the Americans with Disibilites Act. Thank Ted Kennedy later.......


----------



## soxrock75

billj said:


> if your a vet who gets( or has gotten) disqualified in this process because of this.... get a fucking lawyer and sue. Especially if you have a service connected disibility for PTSD or something similar, because this a violation of the Americans with Disibilites Act. Thank Ted Kennedy later.......


A co-worker of mine (Iraqi War Vet) failed the psych during the last round. The Psych Doctor told him that she did not think that he was ready to handle being a Boston Police Officer. His result letter stated something like he had a "He-Man type attitude" etc. Now, here is a guy who was a squad leader in Iraq who took control and brought his guys home from patrol safely each day. Apparently he can patrol the streets of Baghdad but can't handle Blue Hill Ave.....WTF ?


----------



## smd6169

Did your buddy get a card again for this class or is it once you fail the psych your permanently dq'd as far as BPD is considered?



soxrock75 said:


> A co-worker of mine (Iraqi War Vet) failed the psych during the last round. The Psych Doctor told him that she did not think that he was ready to handle being a Boston Police Officer. His result letter stated something like he had a "He-Man type attitude" etc. Now, here is a guy who was a squad leader in Iraq who took control and brought his guys home from patrol safely each day. Apparently he can patrol the streets of Baghdad but can't handle Blue Hill Ave.....WTF ?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

The psych exam is a way of disqualifying people from the process so they can accept who they want into the academy. It's been used as a means to do that before. There was a guy who was already in the BPD academy and sustained an injury. He went out on comp and was told he could start over in the next academy class. Well, they made him go through the application process again and this time he just happened to fail the psych exam which he passed before with no trouble whatsoever... and it had only been 4 months since he first became injured. Needless to say, he was not allowed to return to the academy and now he has to waste money and energy to fight the decision, not to forget the fact that he was also out of a job and possibly hindered from obtaining another police position.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Did your buddy get a card again for this class or is it once you fail the psych your permanently dq'd as far as BPD is considered?


Yup, he just had his home visit last week...........


----------



## smd6169

Officer D - Did you have your home visit yet? How did it go?


Officer Dunngeon said:


> The psych exam is a way of disqualifying people from the process so they can accept who they want into the academy. It's been used as a means to do that before. There was a guy who was already in the BPD academy and sustained an injury. He went out on comp and was told he could start over in the next academy class. Well, they made him go through the application process again and this time he just happened to fail the psych exam which he passed before with no trouble whatsoever... and it had only been 4 months since he first became injured. Needless to say, he was not allowed to return to the academy and now he has to waste money and energy to fight the decision, not to forget the fact that he was also out of a job and possibly hindered from obtaining another police position.


----------



## AFCOP

So where do the background investigations stand??? Whats the scuttle butt back home in regard to academy start dates, I heard from a Friend at HQ that it's set for November...maybe du in part to the number of people they have to process, amount of time it takes and current academy graduating....

Few more weeks til im home so hopefully I wont be too far behind.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

smd6169 said:


> Officer D - Did you have your home visit yet? How did it go?


Tomorrow and we'll see. How about you?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

AFCOP said:


> So where do the background investigations stand??? Whats the scuttle butt back home in regard to academy start dates, I heard from a Friend at HQ that it's set for November...maybe du in part to the number of people they have to process, amount of time it takes and current academy graduating....


Who knows... as far as I can tell, it's the same melee it always is.


----------



## smd6169

Had it 2 weeks ago. It went well but I am still trying to clean up the mess they left when they tossed my house looking for who knows what :---) .... Two weeks ago I was told to give it about a month till I heard about the next step, the Medical...so about 2 weeks to go....

Also, has anyone visited the bostonpoliceacademy.com site? Everytime I go on the recruit number drops...they started with what, 84 or so (including the recruits from other departments). As of this weekend they were at 66.


Officer Dunngeon said:


> Tomorrow and we'll see. How about you?


</IMG></IMG>


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Also, has anyone visited the bostonpoliceacademy.com site? Everytime I go on the recruit number drops...they started with what, 84 or so (including the recruits from other departments). As of this weekend they were at 66.
> </IMG></IMG>


I know that they were holding steady at 67 for the last 3-4 weeks. From what I hear, alot of people are dropping for either medical reasons or PT issues. I think that there were quite a few who exceeded the "25 hour" PT rule.


----------



## smd6169

What's the 25 hour PT rule - can't miss that many hours of PT?


soxrock75 said:


> I know that they were holding steady at 67 for the last 3-4 weeks. From what I hear, alot of people are dropping for either medical reasons or PT issues. I think that there were quite a few who exceeded the "25 hour" PT rule.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> What's the 25 hour PT rule - can't miss that many hours of PT?


I believe that's the number.If you miss that many hours of PT, you are dismissed from the academy.


----------



## smd6169

How did it go?


Officer Dunngeon said:


> Who knows... as far as I can tell, it's the same melee it always is.


----------



## soxrock75

Did any of the other "newbies" get a call from the BG Detective to set up a home visit yet?? I just got a call from mine and she wants to meet next Tuesday.


----------



## AFCOP

soxrock75 said:


> Did any of the other "newbies" get a call from the BG Detective to set up a home visit yet?? I just got a call from mine and she wants to meet next Tuesday.


My Investigator actually flew over here to the Middle East, to do my home visit.....


----------



## smd6169

Ha ha...were you dressed appropriatly? BDU's or Class A's (or what ever you call it in the AF).



AFCOP said:


> My Investigator actually flew over here to the Middle East, to do my home visit.....


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> Ha ha...were you dressed appropriatly? BDU's or Class A's (or what ever you call it in the AF).


I was wearing an inappropriately short pair or PT shorts


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> I was wearing an inappropriately short pair or PT shorts


I hope that you didn't pull a Sharon Stone and uncross and cross your legs during the interview!


----------



## sully161

It's actually the "50 hour" rule. If you miss 50 hours or more in any block of training, they can remove you from the academy.


----------



## soxrock75

Home visit scheduled for tomorrow........anyone else?


----------



## FiXXXer024

I've got mine today between 5pm and 7pm...

Anyone know what to expect out of these or what they're looking for?


----------



## smd6169

Well, let's put it this way, are you married, living with someone, living at home with your parents. brother/sister? Anything you would't want them to find (such as; sex toys or creams, water filtration pipe, dirty magazines, stacks of cash, etc... either yours or whom ever you live with, get rid of it, NOW. And don't throw it out in the garbage that is sitting right outside or the trash can down the street - anything that is accessible to them is fair game. My detectives showed up in a marked cruiser in hazmat (SP?) suits and started riffling through my trash. When they found my 1999 All-Star edition of BIG T & A, it was hard to pin it on my wife :blush:.

I'm kidding you but get the place clean and dress NORMALLY...unless you wear a suite when your home. Dress casually, comfortably and relax. They will need to speak with whom ever you live with....

Good luck.

(At least they didn't find my double secret love room in the basement...:twisted: )



FiXXXer024 said:


> I've got mine today between 5pm and 7pm...
> Anyone know what to expect out of these or what they're looking for?


</IMG></IMG>


----------



## FiXXXer024

lol, awesome... after I just cleaned up the place they're gonna tear it apart... stellar.

Whats you guy's take on Playboy... tasteful? or throw it in the attic...


----------



## smd6169

Playboy - great articles and love the jokes but not hard core enough. Wait, that was what you were asking, right?

Put them away...store them away neatly, not like your hiding them.



FiXXXer024 said:


> lol, awesome... after I just cleaned up the place they're gonna tear it apart... stellar. Whats you guy's take on Playboy... tasteful? or throw it in the attic...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I say leave them out on your coffee table for the detectives to leaf through while you go fix up some refreshments (a naughty adult cake would do nicely, I think). This will go over well, particularly if the detectives are female. What a way to make an impression! P:


----------



## smd6169

Serve a Penis muffin with cream on top....

(Sorry if I went overboard, couldn't resisit. 


Officer Dunngeon said:


> I say leave them out on your coffee table for the detectives to leaf through while you go fix up some refreshments (a naughty adult cake would do nicely, I think). This will go over well, particularly if the detectives are female. What a way to make an impression! P:


----------



## FiXXXer024

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I say leave them out on your coffee table for the detectives to leaf through while you go fix up some refreshments (a naughty adult cake would do nicely, I think). This will go over well, particularly if the detectives are female. What a way to make an impression! P:


Typical response I would expect from a female... IMHO Playboys are more tasteful and respectible then say Maxim for instance (which if you havn't read lately is just about as raunchy as Penthouse, contentwise, just without the nudity), but I plan on giving anything potentially embarrassing the ol' heave ho into the attic anyway. The detective is a very nice old lady whom I'd like to cast a completely moral and respectible image upon (though with how long she's been doing this, I'm sure she's seen much worse then a few Playboys and a smelly hamper)...


----------



## smd6169

I think Officer D was only kidding you...

The detective my be a sweet old gal but she is NOT your friend! Remember that!



FiXXXer024 said:


> Typical response I would expect from a female... IMHO Playboys are more tasteful and respectible then say Maxim for instance (which if you havn't read lately is just about as raunchy as Penthouse, contentwise, just without the nudity), but I plan on giving anything potentially embarrassing the ol' heave ho into the attic anyway. The detective is a very nice old lady whom I'd like to cast a completely moral and respectible image upon (though with how long she's been doing this, I'm sure she's seen much worse then a few Playboys and a smelly hamper)...


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> I think Officer D was only kidding you...
> 
> The detective my be a sweet old gal but she is NOT your friend! Remember that!


I'm aware, my response wasn't meant to flame.
I'm also aware they're doing thier job. It doesn't mean I can't be friendly with them. I'm sure they'll appreciate someone who goes out of their way to make thier job easier...


----------



## AFCOP

FiXXXer024 said:


> Typical response I would expect from a female... IMHO Playboys are more tasteful and respectible then say Maxim for instance (which if you havn't read lately is just about as raunchy as Penthouse, contentwise, just without the nudity), but I plan on giving anything potentially embarrassing the ol' heave ho into the attic anyway. The detective is a very nice old lady whom I'd like to cast a completely moral and respectible image upon (though with how long she's been doing this, I'm sure she's seen much worse then a few Playboys and a smelly hamper)...


AHHH Yes! Maxim... The desert playboy....the closest thing to porn we're allowed to have over here in the desert....


----------



## smd6169

What closet, what are you saying? Which version Maxim are you reading that your in the closet reading it? Just kidding you buddy. Did you get my email last week???



AFCOP said:


> AHHH Yes! Maxim... The desert playboy....the *closet* thing to porn we're allowed to have over here in the desert....


----------



## FiXXXer024

AFCOP said:


> AHHH Yes! Maxim... The desert playboy....the closest thing to porn we're allowed to have over here in the desert....


Shit the T&A in Maxim is sometimes more taudry then the artsy tasteful nudity that Playboy has in it... With the level of hotties that Maxim gets in the mags I'd say you're not missing much... though Stacey Dash from Clueless was HOT in last months issue of Playboy.

Anyway to stay on topic, I just had my home visit and it was WAY overrated. No one was home but me (it was 5 in the afternoon) so the questions they had for me were limited. My pets were in the house and one of the detectives (Maryland I believe her name was) was allergic so I think the lead detective wanted to get in and out for her sake. I kinda caught them rolling up and opened the door to greet them. She was surprised that I'd heard them coming cause they were pretty quiet but I just told her what kind of officer would I be if I couldn't spot an unfamiliar vehicle cruising around my otherwise quiet neighborhood. She came in with the allergic detective while det Fredrickson (I believe that was his last name) waited in the truck and all she asked for was a bill in my name, whether I paid rent or not and to see my room. She noted that it was clean and organized and that I had pictures of family and friends on my desk and wall. Pretty standard stuff, I expected a few more to show up and to really do a thorough looking over of the house. No big deal though, I'm just glad to be done with one more step.


----------



## 94c

wouldn't it be hilarious if Boston PD printed this thread and brought it to all their home visits? It would be priceless to see the look on your faces when they got to *your* house.:-D


----------



## smd6169

AND that is way I did not mention what exactly happened during the visit or any names of the Detetctives. How hard is it to figure...
1 - The visit was on Monday 7/31/2006
2 - They showed up at 5PM, driving a truck.
3 - The applicant met us at the door.
4 - He had a dog.
5 - so on and so on....

Just bustin your chops.


94c said:


> wouldn't it be hilarious if
> Boston PD printed this thread and brought it to all their home visits? It would be priceless to see the look on your faces when they got to *your* house.:-D


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> AND that is way I did not mention what exactly happened during the visit or any names of the Detetctives. How hard is it to figure...
> 1 - The visit was on Monday 7/31/2006
> 2 - They showed up at 5PM, driving a truck.
> 3 - The applicant met us at the door.
> 4 - He had a dog.
> 5 - so on and so on....
> 
> Just bustin your chops.


ehhh, inconsequential IMO. What would they garner from looking at this other then that I was genuinely interested in making a good impression? That I had Playboys, EGAD... lol...

Did you have yours yet? or is it tomorrow... well today technically...


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.newsday.com/media/flash/2006-06/23671673.swf


----------



## smd6169

What do IMO and EGAD mean?

I had my home visit 3-4 weeks ago. Things went well. They also asked to see proof of residence/ownership and the rest was talking with my wife.

Did they give you a time line on when the next phase will start?



FiXXXer024 said:


> ehhh, inconsequential IMO. What would they garner from looking at this other then that I was genuinely interested in making a good impression? That I had Playboys, EGAD... lol...
> 
> Did you have yours yet? or is it tomorrow... well today technically...


----------



## soxrock75

6 minutes and 30 seconds, that is how long my visit lasted last night. As Fixxxer said, Det's. Stinson and Maryland rolled up in a truck. I met them at the door and brought em in. I was gracious and offered pastries and beverages, to which they declined. Det. Stinson asked me for a bill in my name and then Det. Maryland asked to see the bedroom and where I keep my clothes, particularly my uniforms. Opened up 2 drawers in the bureau and 1 closet door and I was done. 

Meanwhile Det. Stinson sat with my girlfriend and asked her like 3-4 questions while I was in the other room and that was it. They didn't go into the spare bedroom, kitchen or bathroom. The whole thing was literally over in the blink of an eye.

I did speak to Det. Maryland and asked how the process was going overall as I know people that haven't been notified by their BG Detectives yet. She said that they generally try and break the visits up into areas. It seems like Fixxer lives in West Roxbury and I live close by in Roslindale, so that is the region they probably targeted last night.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

smd6169 said:


> What do IMO and EGAD mean?


IMO = In my opinion

EGAD = ??? Not really sure... isn't that kinda like a "Gadzooks!"?

The detectives came last week and stayed at my house for a while. We chatted quite a bit, mostly about my house (which they admired, I am proud to say) and the neighborhood. They also spoke to my fiance, but allowed me to be present while they questioned him. Then they thumbed through my porn, admired my extensive collection of donkey and midget DVDs, and congratulated me on not keeping any MAXIM's around because it would have been untasteful and thrown my chances of getting on BPD right out the window!


----------



## JoninNH

Midget DVDs? Awesome!!! I rent all my midget and donkey DVDs, so nobody would ever find out... I did however print out the picture of that black chick from the camel toe thread a while ago and put it on my fridge. Do you think I should take it down? I mean, even if I do take it down, there's still the one I posted in my bathroom right in front of the toilet. Suggestions?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I suggest you scrawl your own camel toe mural on your living room wall. Not only would it impress background investigators, but murals have become awfully popular in modern home decor, and I think it would make any houseguest feel relaxed and welcomed. Maybe you could draw some boobie pictures on construction paper and hang them on your fridge for an added touch? Just make sure you're careful that they aren't MAXIM-like boobies. You want to give off the impression that you're a professional and are taking this process seriously.


----------



## smd6169

People....I think this thread is getting way off subject. Look at what your talking about about drawings and murals and what's on your fridge and bathroom walls. Snap back to reality here and let's get back to the Midget DVD's. Where can you rent those? Officer D. will your fiance mind if I borrow a couple from you?



Officer Dunngeon said:


> I suggest you scrawl your own camel toe mural on your living room wall. Not only would it impress background investigators, but murals have become awfully popular in modern home decor, and I think it would make any houseguest feel relaxed and welcomed. Maybe you could draw some boobie pictures on construction paper and hang them on your fridge for an added touch? Just make sure you're careful that they aren't MAXIM-like boobies. You want to give off the impression that you're a professional and are taking this process seriously.


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> People....I think this thread is getting way off subject. Look at what your talking about about drawings and murals and what's on your fridge and bathroom walls. Snap back to reality here and let's get back to the Midget DVD's. Where can you rent those? Officer D. will your fiance mind if I borrow a couple from you?


There is a "Vertically Challenged" porn star who used to be on Howard Stern all the time. I think her name was "Bridget The Midget". Apparently she has quite the, ahem , resume. Not that I know or anything. I have just heard about her :$, that's all!! Seriously, stop with the inquisition already!!!!


----------



## smd6169

So anybodyt hear anything about the next step?


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> So anybodyt hear anything about the next step?


I spoke to my BG Detective today. I have to drop off one more document to her today and she said that she will be sending my file on to the round table this Thursday. Then they will either give the thumbs up or the thumbs down and determine whether I get passed on to the med/psych portion. She sounds optimistic and all my referneces say she's been telling them my investigation is going fine, so who knows????


----------



## FiXXXer024

smd6169 said:


> What do IMO and EGAD mean?
> 
> I had my home visit 3-4 weeks ago. Things went well. They also asked to see proof of residence/ownership and the rest was talking with my wife.
> 
> Did they give you a time line on when the next phase will start?


In my opinion... and egad is an actual word, not an anacronym... lol.

Umm, nope nothing back from them and I didn't think to ask when the next phase would start. I'd imagine I'm right there with soxrocks as far as where I stand so I'm guessing I'll know about the same time he does. When we both make it sox I'll have to buy you a drink... Area E is where all the good cadidates are at:mrgreen: ...


----------

